# Intro, my new HS522



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi Everyone,
Just introducing my new to me first ever snow blower..

Never thought I'd need one but my back can't handle any more hard shoveling..


Anyway, I always wanted a Honda machine, always have had crappy Yardworx, MTD, etc.. crappy brands (but cheap at the beginning) of equipment like lawn mowers, trimmers, etc.

So I decided to look for a Honda tracked snowblower and found her 3 hrs. away from here..

I looked at Lowes, Home Depot, Sears, etc.. at all their snowblowers and I can tell this Honda is a tank compared to all other "modern" snowblowers that I saw. I mean the metal sheet is way thicker, no plastic parts easy to crack,etc.

I see the HS522 was a predecessor model to HS622 which is essentially the same.. just cosmetic like black handles instead of chrome, gray fuel tank, no choke level at the handle bar, etc..

I already ordered the Service Manual for it and its the "522/622 Service Manual" so they're really the same machine... and bought the lamp, filter, etc.. Want to do all the maintenance on it.. Will touch up the paint, etc..

So I just wanted to say Hi and introduce my machine to you.. The previous owner made a contraption that turns the chute side to side. I'll post some pictures.. very clever idea!


Thanks
Gaspar


----------



## Dedeno (Dec 29, 2013)

Beautiful machine Oracle!

Two things: do you know what is the manufacturing year? Also, when possible can describe us what is the contraption that the original owner did put on the chute (it seems to be a collar)?


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

I called Honda Canada and the snowblower was sold to the customer in 1990 by Riverside Honda, AB. 

I bet I have the oldest or one of the oldest for sure!! 24 years of service. 
The original owner passed away a year ago (I was told) and his son sold me the snowblower.

True testament of the quality (and ownership care) of the Honda equipment. 


I will take pictures and show you how that thing moves the chute. Seriously clever and simple. I does work better than the ones I saw new for sale.


----------



## 33696933 (Feb 19, 2014)

Sweet machine, mine is a 1988. I'm interested on more pictures of the chute contraption.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice looking rig. Congrats.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice machine, looking forward to see the details of the chute setup, and to see if I could make it work for my HS622. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats! now we are just waiting on the pic's of the chute control


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice pickup! I just bought my first snowblower as well and decided to go for the gusto and be done with it!


----------

